
How Lyft’s Missteps Killed Its Chances of Overtaking Uber - sbuccini
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/how-lyfts-missteps-killed-its-chances-of-overtaking-uber
======
makecheck
Companies shouldn’t be expected to dominate. If you make _any_ consistent
profit, you are a successful business. If you are 2nd in a huge market, that
should be applauded.

Yet instead, why does it seem that companies are judged based on how well they
siphon just a bit more from customers, how well they completely monopolize, or
how obscene their profits are now versus last quarter?

------
neonate
I'd like to read this but can't find any workaround for the paywall.

